# The real deal ABT



## bbqking01 (Feb 4, 2022)

Cut stems off and core the peppers
Mix
2 cups shredded  pork
2 cups shredded cheddar
1 8 oz cream cheese
Place mixture in frosting bag. A ziplock bag will work also.
Stuff peppers
Wrap in bacon.
I like using a whole strip of bacon per pepper.
1/2 chimney of charcoal. 1 chunk of hickory wood.
Indirect for 1hour.
So Smokey and good. Highly recommend. I’ve used shredded chicken before, and I’ve also done them without meat. IMHO this method about is my favorite.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 4, 2022)

I love ABTs! These look beautiful!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 5, 2022)

YEAP! Those look good! Thanks for posting that recipe also!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 5, 2022)

Nice


----------



## bbqking01 (Feb 5, 2022)

FYI that mixture would probably do approx 35-45 peppers depending on size of the pepper. You can adjust you measurements according to what you want. I did 20 peppers with those measurements and could ha easily done another 15 or so.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 5, 2022)

These look awesome..  great job... 

But I must say (my opinion) is that these are just poppers... as they are stuffed from the top...  Real ABT's are cut in half long ways (think canoe) then stuffed and wrapped ... 

But ether way they are still the bomb...


----------



## bbqking01 (Feb 5, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> These look awesome..  great job...
> 
> But I must say (my opinion) is that these are just poppers... as they are stuffed from the top...  Real ABT's are cut in half long ways (think canoe) then stuffed and wrapped ...
> 
> But ether way they are still the bomb...


I know that this is a subject for debate…but in my strongly held opinion, I politely disagree. I have seen these done this way, and pictures. And have to say they would probably look more dainty at a ladies tea, or a country club snack, but I like the more robust, campfire, hunting lodge effect of a whole stuffed pepper. Observations: I’ve never seen any kind if turd cut in half…


----------

